
How the Circle Line rogue train was caught with data - Hooke
https://blog.data.gov.sg/how-we-caught-the-circle-line-rogue-train-with-data-79405c86ab6a#.khytg8a6m
======
throwanem
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13078124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13078124)

